# New photo still learning



## Tim K (Jun 20, 2012)

Suggestions please!  Taken with a D90 on auto with a micro filter.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks pretty good. The tip of the pen is out of focus. I suggest you take the camera off auto and turn the aperture (f-stop) as high as it will go (assuming you are using a tripod). The exposure seems pretty good, so you could use "aperture override" mode and let the camera choose the shutter speed... for _this_ shot. (Depending on your background and the pen, full manual may be better in a lot of cases.)


----------



## Tim K (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## 76winger (Jul 1, 2012)

I agree with Mathew that you need to change your settings so you can get a smaller (lager "F" number) aperture setting in order to gain depth of field for better overall focus. Usually up in the f18 or higher range works good for pen photos. 

The only exception to the above would be if your trying for and artistic expression in your photo and you WANT the shallower depth of field. 

Otherwise your lighting seems fairly even and the composition of the image is not too bad.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 1, 2012)

You've received some excellent tips and advice. Using digital photography we can take lots of pictures and gets lots of practice at no cost beyond the price of the equipment. Take lots of pictures and learn to use the settings on your camera. 

A tripod and wireless or wired shutter release is the only way to go to eleminate camera movement.

My Canon DSLR came with software that allows me to see the image on my laptop screen and even trip the shutter from my laptop. Your camera may have come with similar software.

When I view pen pictures I want to focus and concentrate on the pen and not props and busy backgrounds. Even multiple pens in the same picture seem to distract.

Good luck with your picture taking. The only way to learn to use the camera is to actually spend time and use it. There are lots of excellent places to get help "table top" photography. Also, there are a couple of excellent pen photography articles in the library.

Do a good turn  daily!
Don


----------



## robutacion (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm no professional photographer, nor even close so, I struggle myself with getting decent pics when I need them, and I get a hit and miss with it, not having a clue why the misses...!

However, I can say that I like the arrangement of the pic and that I think that the pen was made out of a piece of Olive wood with a knot on it...!

Right or wrong the pen looks good, the background is beautiful, the sharpness is not to good and is something with the colour that isn't right but that is only stuff the photo pros can help you with..!

Is not a easy job as some may thing, to get/take a top quality picture, I know, believe me...!

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------

